# England Premier League 04-09 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 1, 2009)

04 Nov 19:45 West Ham v Aston Villa  2.75 3.25 2.37   
07 Nov 15:00 Aston Villa v Bolton  1.66 3.60 4.50   
07 Nov 15:00 Blackburn v Portsmouth  2.00 3.25 3.50  
07 Nov 15:00 Man City v Burnley  1.33 4.50 8.50   
07 Nov 15:00 Tottenham v Sunderland  1.61 3.60 5.00   
07 Nov 17:30 Wolverhampton v Arsenal  7.50 4.33 1.36  
08 Nov 13:30 Hull v Stoke  2.50 3.25 2.60   
08 Nov 15:00 West Ham v Everton  2.30 3.25 2.87 
08 Nov 15:00 Wigan v Fulham  2.10 3.25 3.25   
08 Nov 16:00 Chelsea v Man Utd  2.10 3.20 3.30   
09 Nov 20:00 Liverpool v Birmingham  1.22 5.50 11.00


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 6, 2009)

Chelsea v Man Utd 

The long waited match between the 1st and 2nd team. Chelsea are very impressive. They have the strongest defence by stats. This and the fact that the match is played on Stamford Brigdge makes Chelsea the favorite which can be seen in the odds. The losses of Chelsea and Manchester this season were away from home, both teams play very strong at home. The last win in Premier League level on Stamford Bridge for Manchester was in 1998  :shock: . Having said that I completely rule out win for Manchester. 
Prediction: 1x


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 6, 2009)

Blackburn v Portsmouth 

This is the battle of the bottom. Blackburn is 18th and Portsmouth 20th. Blackburn played Arsenal, Chelsea and Manchester United in their last matches so its understandable that they lost in this meetings. Portsmouth seems to recover from the bad start. In the last 3 meetings they scored 8 goals and received 0.
Matches between Blackburn and Portsmouth are always interesting. I will go with Portsmouth
@3.65 the team seems to recover so these odds are quite good.


----------



## reddevil87 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think a great value bet for the game at stamford bridge on sunday is -

HT/FT
Manchester United/Draw - 18/1 (betfair)
Manchester United/Chelsea 27/1 (betfair)

in recent game between these teams Manchester United have always started the much stronger team and tend to dominate the first half, where as Chelsea seem to do better in the second half.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 6, 2009)

Humm, yes, it's a good value.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 6, 2009)

Another match where the odds are good, I wouldnt be surprised if Liverpool makes another mistake. It probably won't happen, but you can lay Liverpool at Betfair for 1.20ish odds.


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 8, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Blackburn v Portsmouth
> 
> This is the battle of the bottom. Blackburn is 18th and Portsmouth 20th. Blackburn played Arsenal, Chelsea and Manchester United in their last matches so its understandable that they lost in this meetings. Portsmouth seems to recover from the bad start. In the last 3 meetings they scored 8 goals and received 0.
> Matches between Blackburn and Portsmouth are always interesting. I will go with Portsmouth
> @3.65 the team seems to recover so these odds are quite good.



Hell


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 9, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Chelsea v Man Utd
> 
> The long waited match between the 1st and 2nd team. Chelsea are very impressive. They have the strongest defence by stats. This and the fact that the match is played on Stamford Brigdge makes Chelsea the favorite which can be seen in the odds. The losses of Chelsea and Manchester this season were away from home, both teams play very strong at home. The last win in Premier League level on Stamford Bridge for Manchester was in 1998  :shock: . Having said that I completely rule out win for Manchester.
> Prediction: 1x



The goal for Chelsea should have been cancelled.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 9, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Another match where the odds are good, I wouldnt be surprised if Liverpool makes another mistake. It probably won't happen, but you can lay Liverpool at Betfair for 1.20ish odds.



I hate to be right nad not take the bet  :cry:


----------



## peleus (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys, any upcoming match yet where the odds are really good? Throw some tips please.


----------

